# Changing the meaning of buttons?



## NADD (Jan 3, 2006)

im new to the Tivo community my brother suggested i go check out this site its pretty sweet... but i cant find what im looking for its very simple but i have no clue how to do it.

what im looking to do is make it so that the button that looks like an arrow going into a verticle line makes the tivo just jump ahead 30 seconds in the recording instead of jumping to the next segment that its designated to jump to...

i record everything in basic cause im to lazy and poor to afford a new hard drive to upgrade it with.

from my understanding i have a basic 40 hour tivo unit hooked up to my dish network satalite reciver... if u guys need other info just tell me where i can find it and ill get it for you ive got the box sitting right next to me but im not seeing a version or anything like that.

but yeah if you guys could help me with this that would be awesome


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

I have no idea if this is what you want but take a look at this thread.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

NADD said:


> ...what im looking to do is make it so that the button that looks like an arrow going into a verticle line makes the tivo just jump ahead 30 seconds in the recording instead of jumping to the next segment...


Start viewing a recording, then press the following keys on the remote:

Select
Play
Select
3
0
Select

You should hear 3 short dings. The "skip to tick mark" is now a "skip 30 secs" button. When in fast forward or reverse in a recording, it will still skip to the next (or previous) tick mark.


----------



## NADD (Jan 3, 2006)

awesome it works perfectly thank you very much


----------

